# treiber



## GErD (2. Mai 2003)

hallo,

wie kann ich bei RedHat einen anderen Treiber für die Soundkarte installieren?


----------



## JohannesR (4. Mai 2003)

```
modprobe XXX
```

Wobei XXX das Modul des Soundkartentreibers ist.


----------

